# Canted footbed binding ideas



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I need some new bindings for a NS SL. I want something with a canted footbed because I do run a fairly wide stance plus Ive never tried the canted footbed but it sounds like a good idea. 
My first thought is the 390 Boss. I love my 390s on another board but I think I should put something a little stiffer on the SL. I was going to go Targa but I would like to keep the budget a little lower if possible. 
I see Leo recommending the K2 Uprise so I am thinking about those too. 

Anyone have any other recommendations to look into.


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

Targas are worth it. You get what you pay for!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Rome Targas are definitely an option. The highbacks are stiffer than the 390s, but the ankle strap's flex customizable. It also has the same Yes I Cant system as the bosses which give you a few options for canting.

I do love the 2011 K2 Auto Uprise. They redesigned the toe straps on these. In previous models, people complained about the bottom lip of the toe strap not conforming to their boots. Now you are able to independently adjust the top and bottom lip to fit whatever boot you put in it.

Looks very flimsy, but I didn't have any issues with em. The ones I demoed were set up by the rep. Took some dialing in, but afterwards I was good to go. I ended up using it on a few other K2 boards because I liked it. Dunno if that was a bad idea or not because I didn't get to try any of their other bindings because of this decision lol.

K2 Uprise Mens Snowboard Bindings 2011

If you are looking to spend a little more dough, I would highly recommend the Ride Deltas. Awesome bindings. They will likely be my next pair if I get another setup. Stiffer than the 390s for sure. About mid-stiff I would say. I'm a huge fan of Ride's Thingrip toe straps and their Stealth highbacks from the MVMNT line.

Ride Delta MVMNT Snowboard Bindings 2011


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I have the SPi's and like them, but as far as the canted footbed...it does help with fatigue and pressure on my feet, especially on the outside of the foot.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

How does the stiffness of the Uprise compare to the 390s? I like the older 390s but the newer ones seem softer and I would like at least the stiffness of the older ones.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Rob, quit buying shit!

Hey, I love my auto evers. You are welcome to try them when I see you in Feb.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmm, from what I have heard (haven't tried older 390's), the 2011 version has stiffened up a bit. I used the boss in some great pow runs and it did a pretty good job. I feel that if my boots were stiffer, it would have fared much better. 

It's pretty dead center of medium flex spectrum in my opinion. Great for my style: I dabble in everything I can (minus jibs).

It's hard to recall whether or not the Uprise was stiffer than the Boss. I only recently picked up the Boss and I rode the Uprise last Feb. I do remember it being a mid-flex binding as well. 

To the best of my memory, I would say:

Boss: 5 flex

Uprise: 6


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

mdc said:


> Rob, quit buying shit!
> 
> Hey, I love my auto evers. You are welcome to try them when I see you in Feb.


I was hoping you might chime in. Are they the ones I already tried when they were totally adjusted wrong? Your love of them is actually what is steering me towards them. Gotta respect the opinion of someone else that likes to go get lost in the woods looking for a golf course.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I was hoping you might chime in. Are they the ones I already tried when they were totally adjusted wrong? Your love of them is actually what is steering me towards them. Gotta respect the opinion of someone else that likes to go get lost in the woods looking for a golf course.


Yep. I have them in XL and L, so you can adjust and try both if you can wait that long. The new autos(or whatever the F they are called now) look sweet.

I gotta stop looking and buying snowboard shit myself. Got too much!!!!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Snowboard Bindings, CATEK Community, Binding, Kessler, Gear, Boot, Shop


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well it looks like I will probably just grab a pair of those K2 uprise bindings. Seems like about what Im looking for.
Im actually going to have less sticks by the meet. Im getting the SL to reduce my different boards for different things quiver and try to prune a lot of it away. 

Zach you fancy bindings are way to expensive for someone who has just pruned down their quiver to 5 boards. Definitely a better option for one of those poor people with only 1 deck. Plus they have no padding and are silly looking.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Zach, go respond to the dudes thread about your crazy $$$ bindings! Oh, and I would like to try them this year for a run or 2 if you don't mind! I can't spend that kind of coin without trying them first!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

mdc said:


> Zach, go respond to the dudes thread about your crazy $$$ bindings! Oh, and I would like to try them this year for a run or 2 if you don't mind! I can't spend that kind of coin without trying them first!


Those would fit in with those rocker bindings. I have been using softer bindings more lately and I like that better for the woods. I tend to stay where the turns are pretty tight so its not like I need a super stiff carving setup.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

WTF are rocker bindings?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

mdc said:


> WTF are rocker bindings?


Stupidness


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Stupidness


LOL, that is silly!

Dude, you better tighten up on your days on snow count. I live in VA and have been out more than you!:cheeky4:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Unfortuanately work hasn't let me have the midweek days I got last year and Jay opened a little later than last year, and I spent 1 weekend home sick in bed. I would really like to have at least another 10 days on the snow but I'll bed Ive still made more pow turns than you. 
I'm less than thrilled with working yesterday and today when Jay just got over 2'

You at least havent been here


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

That looks sweet as always!

Actually, WV has been insane so far this season. Many many pow turns. Been doing a bit of BC too since I bought snowshoes. Runs just are not as long as VT. Trees are tighter tho!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont know if its tighter than that was. That is the woods kind of between everglade and staircase. It was so low I couldnt stand all the way up and so tight I was always holding onto a tree and sliding the board side to side to clear trees. All while very very steep. It did however eventually open up into some pretty awesome turns but not for a while.

Also just got an email that my bindings just shipped. Pretty quick service for the free economy shipping. 
Good job snowboards.net


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Is Big Jay rideable yet? I read something on the Jay site about it being closed? I sure hope not, or maybe not enough snow yet.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Nope its not open for access from tram side yet. Until coverage gets good they dont allow access from the tram. You can always earn your turns but they dont open that till its very covered. part of the agreement with the state. It usually opens late jan or early feb depending on snow.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool, just was worried about them shutting it down do to some idiot cutting shit down like in the past.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

No the late opening took place even before the big cut. 
They did leave things mighty wide open when they made that cut









What a stupid skier line


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

LOL. Can't wait to get back there.

Why you clearing out some of the collection? Too much shit? Making room for new stuff?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Im getting a SL. I might get rid of that smokin with the guitar on it because the SL will rip the groomers and the rocker helps an awful lot for finding the pow stashes. I find myself only wanting my pow board and my Nitro park board. Add the SL in between them and that should do me for everything other than splitting.

Looking at that pic of jason again that is STEEP. I cant wait to get back over there :thumbsup:


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Word. Enjoy!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I intend to.  If nothing else it will save me the trouble of trying to choose between 8 different boards like I did at one time. 
Plus I have almost completely de-Burtoned my collection after they just downsized out the last of my friends that worked there. Just 1 pair of binders and I like them too much to get rid of.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I just put a review in the review section. Summary = a very nice way to hook your feet to a board.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

maybe check out Ride bindings...their wedgie footbeds are canted.


----------

